# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Bubble Up

## Redaktion

Wenn eine groe Wellen beim Brechen sehr viel Luft mit in die Tiefe reit, steigen danach viele Luftblasen an diesem Bereich auf. In diesem Weiwasser (Wasser-Luft-Gemisch) erzeugt das Board weniger Auftrieb, man sinkt pltzlich bis zu den Knien ein, wenn man nicht gleitet.

An einigen Spots kann es vorkommen, das die Luft bis ins porse Riff gedrckt wird. Diese Menge der in kleinen Blasen aufsteigenden Luft kann ausreichen, um in diesem Bereich mangels Auftrieb nicht mehr schwimmen oder auftauchen zu knnen. Gefahr!

----------


## cracks

hab ich auf fuerte in el cotillo auch schon mal gemerkt, aber das ist ja kein riff, und deshalb auch bei weitem nich so gefhrlich, aber gut zu wissen

----------


## Redaktion

Dave Kalama hat mal von einer Stelle in Lanes (Ho'okipa/Maui) erzhlt, wo es dieses Phnomen gibt.

In Cotillo ist es die Luftmenge, die vom hohl brechenden Shorebreak mit Wasser vermischt wird. Hab ich woanders auch noch nie so stark erlebt.

Gre
Jrgen/Red.

----------


## Gegen den Wind

ok das echt ma ein guter Eintrag...gut zu wissen..Danke

----------

